
Doom mod uses neural network image upscaling to improve on a classic - nailer
https://www.pcgamer.com/this-doom-mod-uses-neural-network-image-upscaling-to-improve-on-a-classic/
======
nailer
Submitter here, PC Gamer article is good, but here's a direct link for those
who want direct info from the author / have DOOM handy:
[https://www.doomworld.com/forum/topic/99021-v-0-95-doom-
neur...](https://www.doomworld.com/forum/topic/99021-v-0-95-doom-neural-
upscale-2x/)

